# Who builds a better bow fishing boat



## ManualReel (Jun 12, 2017)

Having a stable platform is a must, who building a better boat in fiberglass or aluminum, thanks MR


----------



## foster6234 (Feb 14, 2017)

Check out Robert Thomas at Long Beach Custom Boats.. He is out of Long Beach Mississippi. He built my boat, absolute tanks..

Here is his website
https://sites.google.com/site/custombuiltaluminum/


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.wccustomboats.com/

He is up around Tyler and builds hell of a bowfishing boat.


----------

